# Changing my avator



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm trying to change my avator but eveytime i do it it says the files too big, is there anyway to shrink the files?? I'm only using the paint program which comes on my laptop do i need to use something else??

Mike


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

AFAIK the likes of photobucket etc can shrink to avator size......


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheers i'm on it now, i never knew you could edit them


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

No worries, i always have trouble with avators when trying to add/change on the various forums i'm on :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

mikecrossuk said:


> Cheers i'm on it now, i never knew you could edit them


Oh come on................hurry up man, the suspense is killing me


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

triplefan said:


> mikecrossuk said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers i'm on it now, i never knew you could edit them
> ...


:lol:

Still can't do it, i can crop the pics and make them the correct size but uit still says the file is too big


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Yip sounds famliar.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

if you have Microsoft Office Picture Manager use this to resize pictures to the right widths


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> if you have Microsoft Office Picture Manager use this to resize pictures to the right widths


I can get the pic to the right size but it says the file is too big in capacity


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mike, PM me with your Pic, with Email address & I will resize & email it back.
H.


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

PM it to me and let me know what dimensions and file size it needs to be... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorted now but thank you all, i'll know who to ask next time i want it changing


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah not me :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
H.


----------

